
Image manipulation library for Node.js. Requires ImageMagick. - jenhsun
https://github.com/vdemedes/magician
======
dr_win
This is just a shim on top of imagemagick command-line tools:
[https://github.com/vdemedes/magician/blob/master/lib/magicia...](https://github.com/vdemedes/magician/blob/master/lib/magician.coffee)

I would prefer full in-memory API bindings as rmagick does.

